
Ask HN: What happened to IBM? - nrjdhsbsid
The history of IBM has long interested me because, for a tech company, it is truly ancient.<p>It seems like for the last 20 years or so IBM has degenerated from a source of innovation and forward thinking into a second rate consulting shop dependant on underpaid foreign labor.<p>When I was in the job market a while back I was completely shocked by the transformation and current perception of IBM as a spin factory that produces uninteresting and low quality work.<p>What the hell happened?
======
greenyoda
There's still some interesting stuff coming out of IBM, such as Watson:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Watson_%28computer%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Watson_%28computer%29)

------
ry4n413
Stock is saying it's the CEO.

